# show me your foot curls



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

is this the dog equilvant of https://media.gettyimages.com/photos/boy-sitting-at-table-head-resting-in-hand-picture-id485209971


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Funny, only one of the dogs I've had so far did that on a regular basis! This is the only photo I have of her doing it, and it's a bit blurry because it was with a hand-held camera in dim light conditions, and no flash.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

How about foot cross-overs? Love this photo of Eska - she looks so very femine!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My boy sleeping


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> How about foot cross-overs? Love this photo of Eska - she looks so very femine!


Our Aussie does that.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

the park was just full of buttercups today. Here there was just a tiny bunch and it just makes this whole portrait so much more charming.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Zeus half foot curl. It must be a GSD thing have never seen our other dogs do it.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Back when someone was a rather dramatic adolescent (full of paw hooks and attitude).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine all do it!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max - painfully bored and always super expressive lol and Luna plotting something lol!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Ha! One of the first pics when we brought him home. Such a little shaver, decided to lay down and just observe. Still curling the paw as an adult.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Never thought anything of it until seeing this post, but Mei does it too I guess lol.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

The paw curl may help with cooling since they "sweat" through the paw pads as well as pant to cool down. I also know a gal with a dobie that curled a paw when doing a down. She liked that since when he uncurled his paw it signaled that he was about to get up.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

How about some curl and a little snaggle tooth to go with it? 










Or just a giant curled up dog?


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

Double and cross over


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

*Boon*

He's about 5 months, 60 lbs. getting more handsome every day.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Finally got a good foot curl pic!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

She sometimes does both, but she was only doing one today


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great photos...here's mine! And yes, the deck sorely needs a new coat of paint this summer!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

My first german shepherd Athena.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> Great photos...here's mine! And yes, the deck sorely needs a new coat of paint this summer!


 Tim your deck needs a new coat of paint LOL. Just had to say it.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Foot curl, and a huge smile.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

*Mr. Ranger*

My number 1 furry son


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

These are from the day we brought him home on June 8th. Will update with more as he gets older


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

For those who were wondering why (I know this is late in the game, but…) our dogs curl their paws, I believe it has to do with relieving tension on the tendons that are on the back side of the front legs. The further forward the leg, the more the tension in the back. 

Not that they can't have it straight, just more comfortable to curl the paw. Think about the natural curl to your fingers when your hand is relaxed. You can still straighten and possibly even go significantly beyond straight, but it will default to curled.


----------



## Sladjana Cvijetinovic (Jul 2, 2018)

I saw the thread and just thought she's never doing it. Then I looked at her lol


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

*Double foot curl*

5 minutes after putting some water in the bedroom I noticed they were waiting for me to come to the office before it was bedtime.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Artsy shot


----------



## MOzak (Aug 21, 2018)

Great post I can’t wait to see if mine does it!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Does this count as a triple foot curl, lol?


----------



## Stillworks (Jul 12, 2018)

Czar doing his thing


----------



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Colter-11.5 weeks


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Rex 3 year old


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oasiskw (Dec 13, 2018)

Dax, 4 months


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Older photo/videos - Luna foot curl but paw missing in photo. Max paw cross I enjoy when everyone is sleeping also lol! Max- dead possum! -
















https://instagram.com/p/BlIe5h_hLF4/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

A young one, nevertheless - a good one!


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

Double foot curl


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Pooped after a long day of playing!


----------



## CAKSJ78 (Jan 4, 2019)

After a good session of fetch in the pasture.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Apocalypto (Feb 12, 2019)

kimrocks said:


> View attachment 517909
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my goodness, that look is mesmerizing.


----------

